# San Francisco to San Diego



## goldenstate (Feb 10, 2008)

hey has anyone ridden from san francisco to san diego along highway 1? if so what was your experience with the terrain, the traffic, the weather, etc. would you do it again or recommend it to a friend? 

plannaing on doing the ride this summer, spread out over 7-10 days, so ANY advice or recomendations would be much appreciated. thanks 
:thumbsup:


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I've done SF to Santa Barbara a number of times. It's an awesome ride. I've never had any problems. I've never ridden across LA, though. I can't see how that would be much fun.

The Bible for bicycle touring on the Pacific coast is Bicycling the Pacific Coast by Kirkendall and Spring. They break down the trip into roughly 60 mile segments, usually starting and stopping at State Parks that have hiker/biker campsites ($3 a night). 

Their breakdown: SF - Half Moon Bay State Beach - New Brighton State Beach - Vet's Memorial Park (Monterey) - Kirk Creek - San Simeon State Beach - Pismo State Beach - Gaviota State Beach - Carpinteria State Beach - Leo Carillo SB - Newport Dunes Aquatic Park - San Elijo SB.

Do it.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

did it waaay back in '89, a great ride, Adventure Cycling sells maps of the route, but the book mentioned would probably be enough. Only problem was with some of the hiker-biker campgrounds in the L.A. area, lots of homeless people and some were a major pain in the arse, from what I've read this is still the case....


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

RBR's Pierre did LA to San Jose back on Thanksgiving 2005.
You might find some tips from him.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47015

http://www.vision.caltech.edu/pmoreels/Images/LASJNov05/index.html


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

There's an AIDS ride that goes from SF to LA that happens every year. I rode with a buddy who participated in this from San Francisco to San Bruno but I turned around when they were just about to hop on to Highway 280 (they closed one lane of 280 for this purpose) as I was not signed up nor was I that committed to turning around in San Mateo as I needed to get home to drive my wife to work. I know that they rode up and over Highway 92 to 1 and they pretty much went straight down 1 for the remainder of the ride, as far as I can recall. It took them a week to get there.


----------



## Roeland (Feb 9, 2008)

Squidward said:


> There's an AIDS ride that goes from SF to LA that happens every year. I rode with a buddy who participated in this from San Francisco to San Bruno but I turned around when they were just about to hop on to Highway 280 (they closed one lane of 280 for this purpose) as I was not signed up nor was I that committed to turning around in San Mateo as I needed to get home to drive my wife to work. I know that they rode up and over Highway 92 to 1 and they pretty much went straight down 1 for the remainder of the ride, as far as I can recall. It took them a week to get there.


Ride for a good cause AND ride on 280!?!! Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------

